# Who has the most medals! Won" or bought!



## bill

The most medals! Won or bought!


----------



## shepherdmom

Waving hands... me me me! My kids do! 











Oh wait were you talking dogs?


----------



## bill

shepherdmom said:


> Waving hands... me me me! My kids do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait were you talking dogs?


Looks like we have a champion! Any challenger's?


----------



## Liesje

My dog has 22 titles, 5 temperament/performance certificates, and 5 health certificates. No medals though! Some trophies and plaques, many many ribbons.


----------



## Jax08

Wow, Lies! 22 titles? That's pretty impressive. What are the titles, temp/perf. certs and health certs for?


----------



## Sunflowers

Liesje said:


> My dog has 22 titles, 5 temperament/performance certificates, and 5 health certificates. No medals though! Some trophies and plaques, many many ribbons.


I think his best accomplishment is Legend :wub:


----------



## Liesje

Jax08 said:


> Wow, Lies! 22 titles? That's pretty impressive. What are the titles, temp/perf. certs and health certs for?


U-CH (working on GRCH), VP, SG, KKL1, UNJ, UJJ (almost have UJJCH), U-CA (almost have U-CAX), CL1-R, TF, TF-I, TF-II, TF-III, TFE, TFE-I, FD, FDX, FDCh, FDCh-S, SChH1, T1, FO, PA ...I think that's it for now. Failed vehicles for the NW1 

The other non-titles are the BH, AD, TT (ATTS), HIT, and ORT (birch NACSW).

Health things I have certificates for are OFA hips, OFA elbows, OFA eyes, Thyroid "Gold" (Dr. Dodds health database for thyroid panel), and DM clear/normal (from DDC Veterinary).

But alas, we've never received a gold medal!


----------



## MichaelE

I have an Air Force Good Conduct and a Commendation medal among other service ribbons and awards. Lisl hasn't won anything yet.


----------



## shepherdmom

Liesje said:


> U-CH (working on GRCH), VP, SG, KKL1, UNJ, UJJ (almost have UJJCH), U-CA (almost have U-CAX), CL1-R, TF, TF-I, TF-II, TF-III, TFE, TFE-I, FD, FDX, FDCh, FDCh-S, SChH1, T1, FO, PA ...I think that's it for now. Failed vehicles for the NW1
> 
> The other non-titles are the BH, AD, TT (ATTS), HIT, and ORT (birch NACSW).
> 
> Health things I have certificates for are OFA hips, OFA elbows, OFA eyes, Thyroid "Gold" (Dr. Dodds health database for thyroid panel), and DM clear/normal (from DDC Veterinary).
> 
> But alas, we've never received a gold medal!


Here you go!


----------



## shepherdmom

MichaelE said:


> I have an Air Force Good Conduct and a Commendation medal among other service ribbons and awards. Lisl hasn't won anything yet.


A medal for serving our country. Thank You! You win! All the gold shiny in the world can't compete with that one. You Rock!


----------



## misslesleedavis1

This medal will never be won in my home.


----------



## bill

shepherdmom said:


> A medal for serving our country. Thank You! You win! All the gold shiny in the world can't compete with that one. You Rock!


Agree! Looks like a new champ! Unless someone has the medal of honer!


----------



## Jax08

Liesje said:


> U-CH (working on GRCH), VP, SG, KKL1, UNJ, UJJ (almost have UJJCH), U-CA (almost have U-CAX), CL1-R, TF, TF-I, TF-II, TF-III, TFE, TFE-I, FD, FDX, FDCh, FDCh-S, SChH1, T1, FO, PA ...I think that's it for now. Failed vehicles for the NW1
> 
> The other non-titles are the BH, AD, TT (ATTS), HIT, and ORT (birch NACSW).
> 
> Health things I have certificates for are OFA hips, OFA elbows, OFA eyes, Thyroid "Gold" (Dr. Dodds health database for thyroid panel), and DM clear/normal (from DDC Veterinary).
> 
> But alas, we've never received a gold medal!


Is this all on one dog?


----------



## Liesje

Yes, that's one dog. My other dogs also have titles but not that many.


----------



## Liesje

shepherdmom said:


> A medal for serving our country. Thank You! You win! All the gold shiny in the world can't compete with that one. You Rock!


:thumbup:


----------



## Sunflowers

MichaelE said:


> I have an Air Force Good Conduct and a Commendation medal among other service ribbons and awards. Lisl hasn't won anything yet.


Thank you, Michael, for doing what needed to be done so that the rest of us can enjoy.


----------



## Sunflowers

..


----------



## bill

Sunflowers said:


> ..


I'm glad everyone likes this; I thought it would be fun! Bill


----------



## Jax08

Liesje said:


> Yes, that's one dog. My other dogs also have titles but not that many.


Don't you usually "ignore" the previous titles when you go up to the next level? I see you have TF, TF-1, etc. I don't know what those are for but wouldn't the TF-III be considered the title because that is the highest you've achieved? When you list them, you don't list all the steps to the highest level because you have to earn the lower ones first, correct?


----------



## Liesje

You don't list them like on a pedigree or if you are listing the dog's "name", but they are still separate titles that have to be earned to move on and depending on the venue you are "recognized" for each title (certificate and/or pin/plaque...whatever they use).


----------



## LoveEcho

Liesje said:


> You don't list them like on a pedigree or if you are listing the dog's "name", but they are still separate titles that have to be earned to move on and depending on the venue you are "recognized" for each title (certificate and/or pin/plaque...whatever they use).


What do they mean? I know many of them, but not all...


And Michael- you ROCK!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I've always counted Halo's TF-111 (U-FLI) and FM (NAFA) as one title each. I guess if I counted all her flyball titles she'd have 10, but I've never heard of anyone doing that before. 

Oh, I just realized she has a Splash Dogs title too - she earned her JD last year, the first time she actually had 5 jumps in a single year before, woohoo! I guess Tom gets to take credit for that, though, since he jumps her.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

U-FLI flyball titles are Top Flight, Top Flight-1, Top Flight-2, Top Flight-3, Top Flight Excellent, etc., and in NAFA it's Flyball Dog, Flyball Dog Excellent, Flyball Dog Champion, Flyball Dog Champion-Silver, Flyball Dog Champion-Gold, Flyball Master, Flyball Master Excellent (Halo's next title), etc. All titles in both venues are based on points, which are earned by the number of heats each dog has run in tournaments, and also the team's total time for that heat. 

For example, in NAFA the team of 4 dogs has to finish a heat in under 24 seconds to earn the full 25 points. More than that but under 28 seconds is 5 points, and 28 to under 32 seconds is 1 point. U-FLI points work in the same way, but the brackets are different, with points ranging from 30 (under 20 seconds) to 10 (under 35 seconds). 

Even if your dog runs its heat perfectly another dog on the team can mess up, or someone can have an early pass and need to re-run their dog, which slows down the total time and affects all the dogs running on that team in terms of points.


----------



## Liesje

And you get points (5?) for winning the heat. No points/titles for Singles or Pairs (though we're running Singles next time so I can work on starting a dog).

A lot of things get exponentially harder, you need double the points as you move up. Or, like in CPE the Qs you need to title correspond to the level you are in, not just 3 Qs = title like most AKC venues (or 1 time for Schutzhund, etc).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

You only get points for winning the heat in U-FLI, not in NAFA.

I just saw that our club, Marin Running Riot, are again the NAFA Regional Champions for 2013 in both Regular and Multi-Breed divisions - the second year in a row! :happyboogie:


----------



## bill

Cassidy's Mom said:


> You only get points for winning the heat in U-FLI, not in NAFA.
> 
> I just saw that our club, Marin Running Riot, are again the NAFA Regional Champions for 2013 in both Regular and Multi-Breed divisions - the second year in a row! :happyboogie:


Congratulations! Time for another medal! Bill


----------



## Liesje

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I just saw that our club, Marin Running Riot, are again the NAFA Regional Champions for 2013 in both Regular and Multi-Breed divisions - the second year in a row! :happyboogie:


Awesome!!

I wish there were regional level U-FLI competitions b/c I don't think I can go to Nationals this year  (or rather, I don't think I can convince my husband to go)


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Sami my rescue accumilated 14 titles/couple certificates, the majority agility
My aussie Jynx 7, majority agility..


----------



## Merciel

This is what my office wall looks like right now.










No diplomas, no court admittance certificates. Nothing actually _professional_ at all. Just Pongu's stuff. 

There are more of his ribbons on the inside of my office door and in another month or so I'll probably have accumulated enough junk to put up another rosette board.

Probably sometime this year I'm going to turn into one of those people who quietly returns the ribbons to the trial secretary at the end of each event.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

mercial, looks like my spare room I actually just took down all my certificates and put them in a binder..The ribbons I have most in shadow boxes/poster frames..someday I guess I'll take them down, but for now they are great memories


----------



## Merciel

It is CRAZY how fast they pile up once you start trialing regularly.

I remember the very first time I got a little green Q ribbon with Pongu, I was SO proud. It was a hard road getting that first Q with crazypants dog, and it meant a lot to me. I posted it on Facebook and I treasured that little ribbon and then I thought, "wait, what do I _do_ with this?"

So I asked my cousin, who was at the time (and, well, actually still is...) the most accomplished person I know in dog sports, what she did with her ribbons and trophies.

And she said that other than the first Q and title ribbons she got with each new dog, and then the big ones -- MACH, C-ATCH, etc. -- she usually just gave them back to the trial secretary, because after steadily running four dogs for eight years, there wasn't any reason to keep them.

At the time I thought that was bonkers! _inconceivable!_ ...but now it's only about a year later and yep, I can see it happening. Just a matter of time.


----------



## Liesje

Some trials will let you get a raffle ticket for every ribbon you don't take.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

I think 36-37 different agility titles and one nose work title (NW1). But, only one of those titles came with a medal, all of the other ones had rosettes. Also, three large ribbons for different times that we were high in trial, a few more rosettes for placing at agility regionals and a state competition, and a bunch more for clubs that give out placement rosettes (as opposed to regular ribbons).

Mikko has quite the stash of ribbons - I always take them


----------



## selzer

I think I have about 14 titles x 3 or 4 ribbons, 12 CGC ribbons, and one Star Puppy. The Star Puppy is the only one to give me a medal though. 
I got some stuff with Rush's therapy dog, a hanky to wear around his neck and an id card for my wallet. When I got him back from the judge's wife, he had a badge on his collar. 

I have tons of certificates. I could probably paper a room in my house with them all. Maybe a couple of rooms, but only the one medal.


----------



## shepherdmom

Merciel said:


> It is CRAZY how fast they pile up once you start trialing regularly.
> 
> I remember the very first time I got a little green Q ribbon with Pongu, I was SO proud. It was a hard road getting that first Q with crazypants dog, and it meant a lot to me. I posted it on Facebook and I treasured that little ribbon and then I thought, "wait, what do I _do_ with this?"
> 
> So I asked my cousin, who was at the time (and, well, actually still is...) the most accomplished person I know in dog sports, what she did with her ribbons and trophies.
> 
> And she said that other than the first Q and title ribbons she got with each new dog, and then the big ones -- MACH, C-ATCH, etc. -- she usually just gave them back to the trial secretary, because after steadily running four dogs for eight years, there wasn't any reason to keep them.
> 
> At the time I thought that was bonkers! _inconceivable!_ ...but now it's only about a year later and yep, I can see it happening. Just a matter of time.


I don't have ribbons on my dogs, but my kids spent years in Swim Team. 4-H and various other activities. I had ribbons coming out my ears. I got one of those big plastic tubs from Walmart and put all the ribbons and certificates etc into it.


----------



## BahCan

I don't have anything with my dog, but I have a ton of ribbons, trophies and championships from back when I was young and used to compete in equestrian....Junior Hunter and then Am/Own Hunter... boy I miss those days.


----------



## Andaka

I have had over the years 8 AKC champions, 2 Canadian champions, 2 UCI National and Inernational champions, 1 States KC National and International champions. I have also had 8 AKC CD's, 1 U-CD, 1 Can CD, 5 AKC CDX's, and 1 UD. In agility I have 1 NA, 1 NAP, and 1 NJP. In herding there were 4 HT's, 3 PT's, 2 HSAs, 2 AHBA HCT's, 2 JHD's, 1 HTD1 and a HRD1.


----------



## DJEtzel

Liesje said:


> U-CH (working on GRCH), VP, SG, KKL1, UNJ, UJJ (almost have UJJCH), U-CA (almost have U-CAX), CL1-R, TF, TF-I, TF-II, TF-III, TFE, TFE-I, FD, FDX, FDCh, FDCh-S, SChH1, T1, FO, PA ...I think that's it for now. Failed vehicles for the NW1
> 
> The other non-titles are the BH, AD, TT (ATTS), HIT, and ORT (birch NACSW).
> 
> Health things I have certificates for are OFA hips, OFA elbows, OFA eyes, Thyroid "Gold" (Dr. Dodds health database for thyroid panel), and DM clear/normal (from DDC Veterinary).
> 
> But alas, we've never received a gold medal!


And this is why I wanted his babies. XD


----------



## doggiedad

what's a "honer"?



bill said:


> Agree! Looks like a new champ! Unless someone has the medal of honer!


----------



## doggiedad

what's the purpose of buying medals?



bill said:


> The most medals! Won or >>>> bought! <<<<


----------



## bill

doggiedad said:


> what's the purpose of buying medals?


Haha that was for Harley! He was talking about buying a medal for his unborn puppy! I was being sarcastic! Like buying a judge! Bill


----------



## bill

doggiedad said:


> what's a "honer"?


Honor. Hit the wrong key!


----------

